# Todays score



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

30 for both ridgid mini camera cable. 23 for all hand tools 10 coast he'd lamp at fleamarket


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Damn good deal on the small head camera.


----------

